# My new setup is cloudy for some reason



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

I have the following setup
40 breeder
Aquaclear 70
Bio clear sponge filter
30 lb Caribsea aragonite
20 lb of pet Percocet aquarium sand

The sand was rinsed until water ran clear filters have been up and running since the tank was filled. Filters have been cleaned per factory before being installed and have since been cleaned again sponges floss carbon media... When I put the water from the tank into a glass it is crystal clear, but for some reason it still looks cloudy in the tank.


----------



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

The tank has no Fish and has been filtering for 7 days now


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Was it cloudy immediately or did it become cloudy after a couple days? Are you cycling with ammonia? Is the tank new or used?


----------



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

It is a new setup... It has been cloudy since the fill up. I didn't put anything in the tank but jungle brand start zyme but that was 6 days after I filled it. It was cloudy before I used the start zyme.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

My guess is it is the substrate.. that will disappear over time, and not a concern.


----------



## Twisms (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds good thank you... I just wanted to make sure


----------

